# What's in your background



## DJ Pirtu (May 10, 2008)

I have recently picked up a rather strange habit.
While I'm painting, I put an episode of the Poirot detective series running in the background, following its story as I paint.

This got me curious. What do other people have/put as their background noice as they do their (assumingly) visual arts? Or do they perfer total and absolute silence?


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 10, 2008)

I draw with loud rave music or catchy anime sound tracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and the occasional Caramelldansen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note:I don't use speakers,all of em is from my MP3 player


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

I just started learning to draw a few days ago...but while practising I like to listen to System of a Down...especially their Album "System of a Down".


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 10, 2008)

Usually silence, but I can be caught drawing while having the TV on.  I just like listening to it for some reason.


----------



## Dyluck (May 10, 2008)

A variety of music.


----------



## NornHound (May 10, 2008)

When I'm using the Lightbox or drawing on the couch, my background ranges from my iPod (50s/60s music, film soundtracks, rock, heavy metal, thrashmetal,video-game music) to films like Alien, The plague dogs, Cujo, or The Simpsons  when I'm on the comp with the tablet, it's usually...nothing, or film soundtracks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 10, 2008)

Initial stages of drawing and more intricate I actually prefer silence. Painting to music where  I'm trying to get it right in the first place actually messes me up. Now in stages where it's not too demanding I may have music, but I usually just have dvds in the background.


----------



## Hallward (May 11, 2008)

I find when I'm doing still life work at school and standing at an easel for a while I rock out to The Beatles or Nick Cave And The Bad Seeds usually. In other classes it's up to whatever is newest on my iPod. 

At home I pretty much have to have at least a tv on in the background, if not also a computer and music all at the same time


----------



## Kittiara (May 12, 2008)

Blast music.  Being surrounded by music really helps to immerse me.  Sometimes I might feel like music is cluttering my brain and pause it for a while, but for the most part that's what I prefer.


----------



## ChapperIce (May 17, 2008)

I read in a book earlier this year that it's better to draw to silence than to sound. 

I still end up listening to music when I draw, though. Mostly showtunes or songs I know well. I sing along while I draw, heh.


----------



## Inky Neko (May 18, 2008)

Depending on the situation. I can draw with the TV on but I'm less likely to actually get stuff done. Music is better for me, and in fact, songs influence drawings sometimes, or on other occasions inspire a drawing all together.
By the way, Kittiara, the evil kitty faces in the background of your avatar make me giggle. X3


----------



## Dyluck (May 18, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> I read in a book earlier this year that it's better to draw to silence than to sound.
> 
> I still end up listening to music when I draw, though. Mostly showtunes or songs I know well. I sing along while I draw, heh.



Your silly book is contradicting everything that every art teacher I've ever had has ever said.

Edit: EVER


----------



## Monak (May 18, 2008)

The sounds of the voices screaming in my head.......................... that or whatever pops up when I open my music player.  Being anything from rap to reggae


----------



## Kierstal (May 19, 2008)

Hmm. My background noise is usually just the fan in the window next to me... but occasionally I'll put on some music that fits the mood of the piece I want to create; Korean/Japanese pop and Techno for happy pics, Evanescence and Garbage for moody ones, etc. 

Lately I've been drawing in near silence which I suppose hasn't been very good for me. There hasn't been a lot of music in my life for a long time for one reason or another... it seems like a trivial thing but it really does affect my creativity quite a bit...


----------



## MilkHermit (May 21, 2008)

-


----------



## Ratte (May 28, 2008)

I listen to Metal...(Mudvayne ftw!)

Or (if I can get the damn disc to work) Okami background music.  (mostly "Yami" or "Theme of the Celestials")


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 3, 2008)

I have music playing almost constantly, including while doing art. The only time I like silence is when trying to get to sleep.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

I hate silence, unless it's a choice between baby screams or dead quiet...=>.>=


----------



## Horrorshow (Jun 3, 2008)

Ridiculously loud music.

Sure it pisses everyone off in the house, but for whatever reason, I just seem to lose myself in what I'm drawing. : D


----------



## parsley (Jun 5, 2008)

Ooh, prog rock, for sure... Something epic, spacey, and pleasantly pretentious tends to get me in the mood for art (Yes, Pink Floyd, and the Moody Blues would probably be my favorite art music). But any music that "flows" well for me will work- usually classical, bluegrass, or 60s folk-rock.


----------



## koutoni (Jun 6, 2008)

I always have my laptop playing something that, feelings-wise, has something to do with the painting.  it varies from piece to piece.

has anyone noticed like if you start a painting listening to one kind of music, then when you go back to it later and listen to a different song completely it changes the painting in some way?  or am i just strange?


----------



## Bankin (Jun 14, 2008)

Some of my work is directly inspires by music... those around me tend to get really annoyed because I've had the same song on a loop for an hour and a half ^^'
Other than that it doesn't matter what's going on around me, autism does that...


----------

